# What do I do when my love is away?



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Does it worry you to be alone?

...
....

What do you do when you're really wanting to see your love, but you're just in a position where you're miles away? I'm really curious as to how you cope with this.

NOTE: This is not a long distance relationship, it's the same one as before.. LOL :heartlove:heartlove:heartlove:heartlove:heartlove


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Cold showers, Long walks , stay busy, phonecalls 


if you wait long enough, it'll pass :grin: 

Marriage also tends to help you get over that problem, getting to the point that you actually try to find ways to spend time apart.

Long Distance Relationships & pre-marriage relationships are great! The problems start when you live together :grin:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Do some thing that you are very good at.
Answer questions on the TSF forums.:wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Skype


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

What I failed to mention though is what I do when I am away from home .....

Whatever I want to !!!!! Freedom !!!

Walking, exploring, taking photo's, Showers when I am ready and not when it's on "Cheap rate" electricity!!

I can come & go when I please, 
Eat what I want; IF & when I want :laugh: 

I can talk to whoever I want, wherever I want and not worry about a cross examination (especially if it's to someone of the opposite sex :grin

After 31 years together though I reckon I deserve some sort of reward :grin: for bravery !!!!


----------



## Mrs Nerevar (Jun 25, 2006)

I recently went to Hong Kong and way away from my man for a week. It doesn't seem like a long time I know, but I found it really hard to get through when I've spent everyday with him for the last few years. My advice, try to do other things, agree to talk at a certain time each day, whether it be a call, text, or IM. It sounds cliche but "absence makes the heart grow fonder". Hope you won't be parted for too long.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Old C & W song . . . 

"If you can't be with the one you love . . . love the one your'e with"


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You don't have to change partners but I agree with AthenaPi BOTH parties MUST have interests outside of each other. I have mine but my wife seems to have little else to do than chase up to see what I am doing, what the kids are doing, what her friends are doing, having very little interest in anything that she could even start to call a hobby. Once her Hobby was the house and kids now the kids have grown up and do their own thing she hasn't found anything to replace that part of her existence. 
I've always had my work, which is more like a hobby, I enjoy travel and walking (especially exploring new places) and more recently I got back on my bicycle and I now go exploring, visit my daughter, cycle in to Athens Centre or up & around the Acropolis. I have my camera with me and stop to take photo's as and when I feel like it. The bike has many advantages for us elderly types, exercise, mobility, speed, cheap, no parking problems and you can go places that would be frowned upon if you were on a motorbike or in a car. However she doesn't bike either, walking is and always has been a curse for her preferring the comfort of public transport. 
My sister came over recently and we walked the 4 km down to the beach, where we met my wife who had taken the bus ! :laugh: but at least we met up and had some brunch looking out over the sea.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Well the wife just got back Thursday after being away for two or three weeks. I did a lot of work around the house that I would have had problems doing with her and the little one here. But that is just me. 

If it is a LDR, get some webcams. Not the real thing, but it could help.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

no Jason that is not "JUST YOU!" 

when the Nearest & Dearest are away there are fewer distractions, fewer "discussions" about the work that is being done. You can get on and do it "YOUR WAY" without having friendly advice shoved down your throat all day long about how or where you should be doing what you want to do!

But that's what happens when you've spent too many years together and one half of the party has not filled her life with her own "hobbies" leaving the other half in peace and quiet to do his stuff!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Done_Fishin said:


> no Jason that is not "JUST YOU!"
> 
> when the Nearest & Dearest are away there are fewer distractions, fewer "discussions" about the work that is being done. You can get on and do it "YOUR WAY" without having friendly advice shoved down your throat all day long about how or where you should be doing what you want to do!
> 
> But that's what happens when you've spent too many years together and one half of the party has not filled her life with her own "hobbies" leaving the other half in peace and quiet to do his stuff!


Actually, this was all a surprise for the wife. The flooring needed to be done as the old stuff had tears and stains on it, we did want it done for Thanksgiving though. But it started when I started cleaning. I got fed up with how the door looked and never seemed cleaned. So I sanded it, then painted it with some extra paint that I had. Then it went to painting the ceiling from the work that was done on that a few months ago. Then it went to doing the crown molding in the Kitchen. And then I really said while the kid is away, to do the flooring. Was not so much that she would be bugging me, but that I do not have to worry about a 20 month old tearing stuff up, and getting into things. I lost use of most of the rooms for about a week.

This is why the wife does not let me clean often. Cleaning tends to lead to projects.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I remember when my younger days .. we would decide to do some work on the house and then find ourselves spending months on getting it "just right". I picked that up from my Dad, I reckon, he always said if it was worth doing it was worth doing well! Problem with that is that you tend to nitpick at the work trying to get it perfect! 
A days work turns into a month long nightmare! But really worth it by the time you have finished. 
I can understand the attitude only too well. On your own, make a start, give the wife a surprise and then one thing leads to another all the time that you aren't hampered by little ones running around and possibly getting hurt from the bits scattered around.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks guys, I was just wondering.

Also, did anyone catch The Beatles reference? :lol:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

nope :grin: was there one?


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Sometimes missing is more precious than being together because we miss only those with whom we always want to be together..


----------

